# Dare I..... Boxing Day meet.....



## {97702} (23 December 2017)

My YO has suggested I go with the yard team to the Ledbury Boxing Day meet.  I have never hunted.  My horse has never hunted.  We would be going to the meet then going home....

Dare I do it?


----------



## ester (23 December 2017)

I wouldn't TBH, Frank's hunted plenty but I wouldn't have ever put him through a boxing day. He's also be a nightmare if he meeted and then went home again! Much better to make their first experiences an easy one I think.


----------



## wren123 (23 December 2017)

I wouldn't go and then not hunt. 
All that effort with no fun!


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 December 2017)

The Boxing Day meet is best avoided at the best of times IMHO.


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 December 2017)

What would be the point?
You would have to get all dressed up and horse wound up  just to go home again.
I wouldn't.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			The Boxing Day meet is best avoided at the best of times IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree! 
Let alone just attending the meet and then going back again.


----------



## spacefaer (23 December 2017)

No
There are several thousand people in the High Street, with dogs on leads, pushchairs, cars parked along the road as well. You'll have to stand among that lot for about an hour, without crashing into anyone, then trot all the way up to Tescos, with crowds cheering and then trot all the way back down and out of the town. 

If you ever want to hunt him in the future, it is a sure fire way of blowing his brains!  We've never taken ours to that meet and ours are seasoned hunters who know what to expect, and are guaranteed to stand in a crowd. 

Waste of time and money - go to the Feathers instead, and have some mulled wine!!


----------



## {97702} (23 December 2017)

Oh OK.....    In that case I shall go to the George and watch CVFH instead


----------



## gunnergundog (23 December 2017)

Lévrier;13693239 said:
			
		


			Oh OK.....  

Click to expand...

Good choice to avoid Boxing Day meet if neither you nor horse have ever hunted before.   Amazed at your YO suggesting it.


----------



## {97702} (23 December 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			Good choice to avoid Boxing Day meet if neither you nor horse have ever hunted before.   Amazed at your YO suggesting it.
		
Click to expand...

She is a professional eventer who adores her hunting - it was rather a tongue in cheek idea I do assure you


----------



## spacefaer (24 December 2017)

Lévrier;13693249 said:
			
		


			She is a professional eventer who adores her hunting - it was rather a tongue in cheek idea I do assure you 

Click to expand...

She is an event rider who adores crossing country - slightly different thing lol!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 December 2017)

Blimey, I was going to say how mad, I mean brave you are! I think I&#8217;d like to attend the meet on foot, but blow me, I think even my &#8216;gentleman&#8217; as my sharer called him this week, might go crazy with excitement!


----------



## DiNozzo (24 December 2017)

spacefaer said:



			She is an event rider who adores crossing country - slightly different thing lol!
		
Click to expand...

Do you follow her on Facebook? VP clearly adores her hunting, I rather think crossing country is secondary to that!


----------



## {97702} (24 December 2017)

DiNozzo said:



			Do you follow her on Facebook? VP clearly adores her hunting, I rather think crossing country is secondary to that!
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I'd agree with that


----------



## spacefaer (25 December 2017)

DiNozzo said:



			Do you follow her on Facebook? VP clearly adores her hunting, I rather think crossing country is secondary to that!
		
Click to expand...

Without wishing to get into an argument on the OP's post, I think I'll just say that we have different understandings of "hunting", and leave it at that.


----------



## {97702} (26 December 2017)

Delighted to see the turnout for the Ledbury today was around 3,000 people!  With about 30 horses lol, great to see the yard horses in the local paper's online report  

I really couldn't care less about hunting snobbery, no wonder some hunting people get a bad reputation for being snooty, I suppose it is a case of 'things aren't what they used to be' - for me, the change in legislation would always result in a change of emphasis/focus amongst those who participate?  Although if all you want to do is 'cross country' I would think you would just team chase?


----------



## gunnergundog (26 December 2017)

spacefaer said:



			Without wishing to get into an argument on the OP's post, I think I'll just say that we have different understandings of "hunting", and leave it at that.
		
Click to expand...

Likewise....and as for 'crossing country' being equated to team chasing.....speechless.  

I think that sums up however the experiential difference between those who have and those who haven't - nothing to do with snobbery, snootiness or any of the other derogatory terms. Hunting brings together lords and ladies and plumbers and farmers and electricians amongst many others.


----------



## {97702} (26 December 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			Likewise....and as for 'crossing country' being equated to team chasing.....speechless.  

I think that sums up however the experiential difference between those who have and those who haven't - nothing to do with snobbery, snootiness or any of the other derogatory terms. Hunting brings together lords and ladies and plumbers and farmers and electricians amongst many others.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez with that sort of attitude I am so glad "I haven't"   

In fact your reply exactly sums up what I mean by hunting snobbery - it is nothing to do with class, you have apparently totally misinterpreted my reply.  I know many, many people who hunt, they come from all sorts of backgrounds and classes and I know perfectly well that it is not the preserve of the 'rich titled toffs' as many people would have you believe.  

What I was actually meaning was those who consider themselves 'old school' hunting types who look down on those who have taken up the sport relatively recently, as they appear to think that the newbies do not understand the 'full meaning' of the sport in some way.   Heaven forbid that new people should actually be welcomed to an activity to ensure that the activity is preserved, albeit in a way not identical to the original.

I compare hunting to falconry, a sport that I have followed for about 35 years.  Modern falconry is quite removed from the way it was done when I was a kid, people have recognised that not everyone has the space and time to fly a peregrine falcon on a grouse moor.  It doesn't mean that it is a lesser sport, or the skill and expertise needed to pursue it are any less.

I will not be bothering to reply again, nor will I bother to post in this part of the forum again - what a shame such attitudes still exist, to the detriment of your beloved sport


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 December 2017)

Don't worry, Lev, the hunting purists have long looked down their noses at eventers who hunt . 

Anyone remember the book Up, Up and Away, written by the then Lucinda Prior Palmer about the great Be Fair, her first international three day event horse? He had lost his nerve after a crashing fall at the Europeans in Kiev. She took him hunting for a season with one of the posh hunts to revitalise him, and she reported a similar dismissive attitude from the dyed in the wool hunting types that are evident on this thread!


----------



## {97702} (26 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Don't worry, Lev, the hunting purists have long looked down their noses at eventers who hunt . 

Anyone remember the book Up, Up and Away, written by the then Lucinda Prior Palmer about the great Be Fair, her first international three day event horse? He had lost his nerve after a crashing fall at the Europeans in Kiev. She took him hunting for a season with one of the posh hunts to revitalise him, and she reported a similar dismissive attitude from the dyed in the wool hunting types that are evident on this thread!
		
Click to expand...

damn it you have made me order the book again, I think my sister has our (original) copy


----------



## cava14una (27 December 2017)

Lévrier;13694497 said:
			
		


			damn it you have made me order the book again, I think my sister has our (original) copy 

Click to expand...

Made me order it too and Four Square


----------



## Fiagai (27 December 2017)

Well that escalated quickly lol. It can be said that many conflicts have arisen from perceived slights -  personally I would pay little attention to any differences between  those who  have hunted for decades and those newer to hunting.  Differences are inevitable - such is the nature of change. Enjoy your hunting and a happy New year to all.


----------



## ester (27 December 2017)

I didnt read any snobbery just that people follow hunts for different reasons? Some like to follow at a more sedate pace and watch hounds and others want to charge round and jump big hedges and cross the country. - if you enjoy this sort of crossing the country team chasing isnt really the place to do it or learn how to do it given it doesnt happen that many times a year compared to several times a week? Frank and I have always been the former but we definitely arent old school!


----------



## {97702} (27 December 2017)

I could absolutely buy that arguement Ester if we hadnt already been told that crossing country is not hunting, and the idea of team chasing being any sort of equivalent to crossing country made another user speechless.....


----------



## Fiagai (28 December 2017)

Lévrier;13694720 said:
			
		


			I could absolutely buy that arguement Ester if we hadnt already been told that crossing country is not hunting, and the idea of team chasing being any sort of equivalent to crossing country made another user speechless.....
		
Click to expand...


That may be so. However it is of little use to extrapolate any particular  statement as a universally held idea. As said there will always be differences and that holds truth for all such endeavours. If you dare - do!


----------



## {97702} (29 December 2017)

Fiagai said:



			That may be so. However it is of little use to extrapolate any particular  statement as a universally held idea. As said there will always be differences and that holds truth for all such endeavours. If you dare - do!
		
Click to expand...

I like your style


----------



## Fiagai (30 December 2017)

Lévrier;13696536 said:
			
		


			I like your style 

Click to expand...

Re: Boxing Day meet
Did you dare?


----------

